# [kde] notificador de dispositivos (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

bueno, anda todo barbaro, pero no me muestra los dispositivos extraibles... al menos los usb, la camara de fotos y un pendrive comunacho kingston.

aparecen los dispositivos en /dev, pero no me da las notificaciones en el panel, ni aparecen para ser montados con un simple click....

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ id pelo
> 
> uid=1000(pelo) gid=1001(pelo) grupos=1001(pelo),7(lp),10(wheel),17(console),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),106(lpadmin),1004(plugdev),16(cron),1005(crontab)

 hal - dbus corriendo

estoy en ~amd64, con xorg 1.8 y kde-4.4.2.

no se si soy a el unico que le pasa o si es xorg 1.8 que no se compila mas con hal. sino con udev, y eso hace que no muestre las notificaciones...

espero posibles soluciones

gracias

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no se si soy a el unico que le pasa o si es xorg 1.8 que no se compila mas con hal. sino con udev, y eso hace que no muestre las notificaciones...

 

no tiene nada que ver creo yo, el que "automonta" es kde, no las X. El kde de mi casa al menos funciona todo igual y tengo las X corriendo sin hal.

que te aparece en los logs cuando insertas algún dispositivo de estos? Recuerda que si tienes alguna entrada en el fstab que haga referencia a alguno de estos dispositivos hal lo ignorará y por tanto no se montará nada.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

es que esta todo igual que antes, y andaba perfecto. simplemente recompile el sistema hace cuestion de unos dias porque tube problemas con udev y un raid0, pero los use y demas son identicos

----------

## pelelademadera

solucionado... active la flag consolekit y acpi y salio andando...

no se cual de las 2 soluciono, ya que hay lo recompila 1000 veces sin lograr nada....

gracias por la ayuda

----------

